# Newb on the loose!



## southernmouse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm Rie and I live way down here in Texas. Right now I have 1 buck, 5 does, and 2 of them have babies! Yay!

Mostly I breed to feed my snake, but having colored mice make things a bit more interesting for me, and I adopt out quite a few as pets because some turn out quite pretty.

My buck Scabbers and my oldest doe Luna are the only permanent ones. The others come and go as I replace them with their daughters.

My longhaired buck, Scabbers:
























He is about 14 months old
I _think_ he is a black, but he has whiteish hair around his ears, some slight tan under his belly, and small white hairs on his back, so I'm not to sure

My doe, Luna:









I have also decided Itty Bitty will be staying, because she has a sweet temperment just like her daddy and she just wormed her little way into my heart.

Itty Bitty:

































I think she would be considered a broken black? She is also long haired.

My breeding goals are to keep up my gold line, and to keep breeding long haired mice! I think they are super cute!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  what beautiful mice u have


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

